# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Aventura na arte do diy (skimmer)

## António Vitor

já fiz móveis estruturas em ferro galvanizado sistema de iluminação, overflows, tudo com bons resultados...

agora os escumadores, tenho tido pouco sucesso, talvez por tentar criar o que já foi inventado....mal .

Desta feita foi um "clone" BM 200 muito alto, com muita oscilações no fluxo de ar água desde o prato, insucesso, ainda vou testar mudando a entrada de ar na minha sicce 2500 com mesh, mas julgo que será inveriável o mau resultado.

como ainda tenho algum tubo pedia para me fornecerem medidas que possam ter usado nos projectos diy, desde que estes tenham funcionado bem, isto ou mesmo medidas de escumadores tipo par aquários acima de 400 litros...que sejam bons...

só o Pedro Ferrer disponibilizou todas as suas medidas neste projecto, é raro ver isto em topicos sobre este assunto, com pena minha... 

desde já o meu muito obrigado...

comprar um buble king eu?
jamais...mas um deltec ou um bm talvez possivelmente é o que acontecerá...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Antonio
Fica aqui um link de um dos melhores topicos sobre escumadores que eu vi no forum,sem demerito para ninguem,e este eu sei que funciona.Fiz omeu por aqui e trabalha muito bem
Link:http://www.reefforum.net/f112/mad-do...m-teste-10302/
O meu esta a trabalhar com uma ATI 2500 e o que o pedro fez esta a trabalhar ,se nao me engano,com uma HEIMM

----------


## António Vitor

obrigado... o meu problema pode mesmo ser a bomba modificada...talvez não tenha os litros de ar que eu pensava que tinha...não sei como quanatificar isto...

vou comprar uma bomba já com uma futura compra de um escumador que funcione com essa mesma bomba, vou tentar mais uma tentativa com este bm, com as novas medidas e serrado...

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Antonio.Quando e que vais buscar o escumador a Malveira?Esse sim,e um DIY em beleza.Se fores no sabado eu tb vou.(isto e pura brincadeira , nada de mal entendidos)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Malveira? Escumador?
O que anda por lá???

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

hehehe achei uma boa compra, jamais connseguiria fazer um escumador nem em sonhos como os da bubble king,

mas o projecto continua, tenho aqui pllastico de sobra e vou tentar fazerr um funcional pelo menos, engoli as minhas palavras qunando disse que nunca compraria um bubble king...pelos vistos o nem em sonhos concretizou-se

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Antonio,depois de o teres mao,vais ver que o grande segredo reside na bomba,alem ,obviamente,de uma grande qualidade de acabamentos.

----------


## António Vitor

nem sei se a compra se fez (recibo) e se alguem se antecipou.

vou tentar compra o royal para copiar este...e ter este como patamar da eficiência...
hahaha depois vendo dee novo o original...just kidding... mas nunca se sabe...

----------


## António Vitor

De cada vez que tento fazer um escumador melhoro a afinação do meu mini skimmer, 12 horas, se calhar nem tanto.  deve dar pelo menos 1 quarto de litro liquido do mais escuro que já vi...1 litro disto por 2 dias é muito digo eu...

ou tenho uma enorme carga orgânica, ou o gajo é eficiente e todos os diy que faça empalidecem sempre mesmo com n vezes o tamanho, o próximo e tenho aqui as medidas gentilmente cedidas de um h&S por um grande amigo, e que me tem aturado muitas vezes...vai seer um diy mais simples sem placas.

no entanto visto já ter alguma experiencia no diy vou tentar reproduzir o gargalo...

em relação ao bubble king, desisti da ideia, já editei o meu post da compra...
não cabe na minha sump, tive a ver melhor e aquilo manda 40 cms de lado...pelo menos
(não é que voltei atrás... tive a ver o BK e fiquei abismado...se for preciso parte uma da laterais da sump)

----------


## António Vitor

Vou na minha segunda iteração e agora peercebo, o problema... das sucessivas tentativas de escumador... este é um design que não é complicado básicamente as medidas de um H&S, bom.... aqui fica o video...



Se reparerem é tremenda a turbulência no seu interior...
tenho de colocar o mesh mais careca...
 :Big Grin: 

Com este design permite determinar com mais rigor as deficiências e porque é que o anteriior clone Ati BM 200 falhou...muita bomba para o escumador...até porque este design aguenta com mais bomba... e a zona onde é lançada a saida da bomba não está confinada num pequeno espaço...

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Antonio
E que tal pores umas fotos do DIY que terminaste no Sabado?
Fiquei a tua espera mas nunca mais aparecias,tive que me ir embora....

----------


## António Vitor

ficastes á minha espera?
estranho, não te vi, e pensei que já te tinhas ido embora...

Gostei muito o convivio contigo e com o Pedro, tenho pena de ele ir desistir...mas é assim...

tens de vir aqui convido-te no dia que fores buscar o reesto do material, espero não estar a trabalhar (pode calhar uma folga), para te comprar também o projector hqi.

fotos ainda não tirei e ainda não terminei
queimei a mão dedo e agora fica em stand bye, alguma frustração, está tudo feito menos o copo. já estava a ficar cansado fica em stand bye por uns tempos.
o video em cima é como ele está agora...podes ver...

no entanto...

já funcionou e acho que este é válido, e seria melhor que a tentativa do BM 200, embora repito ocorre alguma turbulência no funil , embora a turbulência é circular e empurra as bolhas para cima...

talvez, não deixei estar o tempo suficiente que deveria estar para começar o breakin, a escumação própriamente dita talvez depois faça-isso na arrecadação.
é que colas e etc...podem impedir a tal escumação e pode demorar dias até que algo ocorra.

e eu tive a mexer aquilo com as minhas mãos com alguma gordura e etc.... e a meter colas naquilo....

Aquilo que posso dizer é que o escumador minusculo que tenho é capaz mesmo sem turbulência (no topo) aguentar com a bomba no máximo, ao contrário dos meus diy, onde ocorre alguma turbulência mais no bm 200, o que é estranho pelo simples facto que estamos a falar de uma zona de reacção com 1/6 do tamanho ou ainda menos...

agora tá a tirar liquido quase preto cerca de 1 copo por dia...(depende da afinação que eu faça...nunca é igual)
lol

a bomba talvez ande nos 2000 lh ar, mas só verificando com alta turbulencia...no video não dá para ver...

depois posto fotos
vou terminar quando me esquecer das dores da tal queimadura...não foi assim tão grande...estou a exagerar...hehehe ganhou bolha no dedo...(foi a moldar o plástico, mas acho que fiz um bom trabalho vê no video)

----------


## António Vitor

depois de ter já colocado a anilha de rosca que vai servir para acoplar o copo...



perdeu qualidade vejam uma versão melhor no meu blog...
Water inspiration: 10-20 Minutos de trabalho

acho que até era capaz de dar...acho que para primeiros minutos nem estava mau... digo eu... mas depois de ver aquele BK 200 supermarine....
lol
este filme foi tirado uns 10-20 minutos depois de o ter ligado...
depois estranhamente piorou depois de eu ter colado o tubo de escoamento...

cola possivelmente tinha de esperar mais algum tempo para começar a fazer o skimming...

julgo que será funcional

o tamanho da coisa é 200 mm corpo com 32 cms dee altura (até ao funil) a bomba está a despejar a mistura água ar exactamente no meio cerca de 16 cms abaixo do funil, com o escoamento messmmo em baixo onde quase não chegam as bolhas...terá com copo uns 59 cms... 

Mas este meu velhinho miusculo nao deveria dizer o tamanho acho que tem talvez 20 cms não deve chegar corpo, e 12 cms largura?
lol
vá não se riem muito...o interessante é aguentar com a bomba seem praticamente agitação no tal funil...excelente diria eu...porque o outro bem maior tem alguma embora pouca turbulência...

o sistema deve ter perto de 500 litros (com sump e tudo)
nada mal...embora eu reconheça que é o ponto fraco do meu sistema, daí estar a fazer os diy e porque era incapaz de algo tão perfeito como o BK 200, a tomda da decisão nesse sentido...

de qualquer forma o eucmador vai ser acabado...não costumo deixar as coisas a meio... falta o copo e o silenciador, se forem ver ao meu blog podem ouvir o ruido...

vejam agora o minorca:



vejam a velocidade com que por vezes sai a tal acumulação de bolhas, é daqui que eu calculo intuitivamente a velocidadee do ar, que julgo ser alta...
zum....

----------


## António Vitor

atenção, já o acabei, poderia ter ficado com melhores acabementos mas está completamente funcional.

depois de algumas horas vejam...acho que tenho algum sucesso, embora ainda não foi tempo suficiente para aparecer o skimming preto que quero que apareça no copo...

O problema maior era eu estar habituado a escumadores com pescoços finos, e que rapidamente acumulavam lixo e começavam o skimming...
este demora mais tempo...como é lógico... só tinha era de ter alguma paciência...
vejam:



É tudo DIY, até a bomba, que é uma sicce multi 2500 com mesh (corta-se as turbinas e depois prende-se o mesh, eu colei...mas a maior parte do pessoal usa braçadeiras e fio de nylon)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Então a tampa? Sempre a levaste ao forno?
Parece que está a funcionar bem!

Continua o relato e quando puderes e quiseres coloca algumas das suas dimensões.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Antonio.Pelo aspecto esta a funcionar muito bem.Isso vai escumar lama grossa concerteza.Quando quiseres aparecer por aqui estas a vontade.Eu estou quase sempre por ca.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado aos dois, vou ver se arranjo um tempinho e vou aí ter contigo...
quem quiser mais fotos e videos e as dimensões podem visitar o meu blog...cliquem em baixo...

o convite é reciproco...quando quiseres vir aqui...é só apitar...

----------


## António Vitor

mais um, o escunmador teve parado entretando para umas colagens isto é tipo mais umas poucas horas...capuccino



vou tentar meelhorar o mesh da minha sicce 2500, aind acho que isto pode dar mais...pelo menos ar...

----------


## António Vitor

recebi um mail do sitee www.meshmod.net

We will send you the variety pack! 1 sheet of PF4.   1 sheet of PF5 and 1 Sheet of PF4 Flatback. Your order will ship out today Thursday  3-26-2009

3 diferentes tipos de mesh...depois confirmo e testo para verificar qual o melhor para as sicce 2500 multi.

é pena é existirem tão poucas lojas cá com as mesmas...
 :Frown: 

se não encontramos mandamos vir de fora...
lol
está a se tornar um hábito...
coloquei este tópico no reefcentral

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1606687

e parece que a minha bomba pode efectivamente talvez ser 3x melhor...
só usei uma camada de enkamat, e parece...que a norma são 3 camadas...para bombas similares...

portanto agora ahá que aguardar que chegue o enkamat...para colocar mais 2 camadas...

----------


## António Vitor

tenho andado aqui a investigar e achei um bocado de mesh que não tinha usado, portanto tenho agora duas camadas de mesh....

básicamente tenho o dobro do ar e da água...muito interessante, como é que eu deixei escapar esta.

a bomba espero eu aguentará 3 camadas de mesh... enfim... agora é esperar pelo mesh!
melhorei em 100% a eficiência deste escumador...bastou mais uma camada.

----------


## António Vitor

Com mais ressolução...sim tenho de limpar os vidros da asump...
 :Wink: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0008.JPG

Podem ver o trabalho acabado... adicionei uma valvula que não é mais um segmento em pvc de 90º...
Aqui:


mais enfiado saida estrangulada (espuma mais mohada) menos metido mais débito de saida (mais seco o que fica no copo), também funciona rodar esta, reparem no corte não vertical no tubo....
;

----------


## António Vitor

chegou o mesh! 
hoje ainda não vou fazer nada mas amanhã vou então reforçar a bomba, com mais mesh, possivelmente vou usar fio de nylon para as segurar.

vou também aumentar o débito de ar como mangueira mais larga.

depois posoto video. e fotos da coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

Interessante, o débito de água deesceu, talvez por ter rapado o resto da turbina, usei fio de nylon (pesca) para atar a coisa..com braçadeiras também deu, mas assiim cozi melhor o mesh ao corpo da "turbina".

mas o débito dee ar, posso aumentar tremendamente seem que a bomba faça muito barulho...

tenhho no entanto de alterar a entrada de ar, porque agora preciso de usar uma mangueira beem mais larga (de ar)...

so coisas boas, isto ainda vai dar mais ...logo posto videos.
em principio...

----------


## António Vitor

como prometido...
ainda acho que pode ser melhor...


mais uma vez o pescoço tem 90 mm para terem uma ideia do ar....

não gostei da mangueira mais larga para introduzir o ar na bomba sicce 2500 multi, o ar entrava aos soluços...
estranho...mesmo estrangulando continuava...e não era mais ar.... era menos...

No entanto reparei que subindo o intake da bomba, para mais próximo da superficie o ar aumentou... mesmo com os 2 tubos de ar fininhos para o ar.

Experimentei de diversas maneiras, como não queria estragar a bomba, usei extensões de rosca de 1 polegada e foi ai que criei os buracos e coloquei os tubos uns finos outros grossos...

A melhor solução afinal continuou a ser a mesma, mas com uma elevação da bomba, rodei esta para ficar na horizontal e o ar aumentou e bastante...

Os tubos finos também servem porque talvez a tal extensão é muito fina, e isso provoca aumento da velocidade da água e aumento do vácuo do efeito de venturi....digo eu...porque podem ver tenho carradas de ar...
nada mal par uma das bombas mais baratas do mercado...
 :Smile: 

podem também ver o silenciador...funciona...
devo ter sensivelmente 720 litros por hora...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Isso funciona! e bem parece-me...

Recordo-me que referiste que tinhas corais que ainda não tinham aberto e que após a entrada em funcionamento do escumador DIY, eles teriam aberto.

Que podes tu relatar acerca da reacção do teu aquário à nova escumação?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

nunca irei saber se era do escumador se era da limpeza que fiz à tubagem de retorno, fiz ambas ao mesmo tempo...

sei que os corais estão bem melhores, e tenho redução de algas....mais uma vez não sei se é do escucmador...mas calculo que em parte sim deve ter sido...

com este upgrade á bomba devo ter 700 l/h de ar, de água não sei, mas de ar até é mais fácil de calcular.

observo a velocidade das bolhas antes de se agregarem no topo do pescoço, é um cilindro temos o volume que é.
PI x R^2 x altura, dá da zona da união cerca de 15 cms, demora 5 segundos as bolhas a subir e portanto faz cerca de  quase 1 litro o tal volume (3.14 x 45^2x 15).

1 litro em cada 5 segundos...dá 720 litros sensivelmente por hora...o que é muitissimo bom...

----------


## António Vitor

Acho estranho é o pouco input nestes tópicos, bom talvez os escumadorees estejam baratos...
 :Wink: 
inclusivé o post que lancei no reefcentral só tem práticamente 2 pessoas com respostas, ou isto está uma bela merdx (para as spessoas que não respondem) e ninguém tem coragem de dizer....ou sinceramente nem sei...


Pedro a Bomba que eu tenho com o mesh, debita 33-34Watts, cerca de 22 watts menos de consumo que com as turbinas de origem...

Gostava de saber quanto gastaria essa da ati...
uso aqueles aparelhos que medem a potência instântanea vendem-se on AKI...

----------


## António Vitor

tenho aqui uma bomba excedente com mesh (pensava em colocar 2 bombas, não o vou fazer) a mais...talvez tente conceber um outro escumador, agora em cone, como agora é a moda...

tenho plástico excedente que deve ainda dar para a coisa...
neste caso vou usar a placa, se tentar depois posto aqui.

na minha cabeça é possivel...embora eu não sei se este forno que aqui tenho é suficiente para fazer isto logo de uma vez...acho que é esse o meu problema. pode ser feito em segmentos...embora depois fique mais feio...agora na tal funcionalidade não tem impacto.

----------


## António Vitor

A minha bomba está acoplada a uma rosca no meu escumador diy, e consigo rodar esta...

Descobri uns factos interessantes que deveria ser conhecimento geral...eu sinceramente não sabia...

O intake da bomba (onde a água entra), a sua posição é de vital importância, há cerca dee 5 minutos tentei colocar o tal intake ainda mais perto da superficie, consegui reduzir o consumo da bomba em 4-5 Watts.

agora gasta 29W, ainda sem risco de engolir ar desde a superficie...não queremos isso.

Obviamente que ao fazer isto notei mais ar e a zona de escumação baixou...no pescoço...

deve estar perto de uma ATI da mesma linha....embora ok não deve ser a messma coisa...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Dados da PSK-2500 modificada




> Power Consumption: approximately 40 Watts/0.6 Amps.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

não sei se as bombas são semelhantes eléctricamente, mas parece-me que sim e mesmo a camara práticamente é a mesma... são bombas idênticas práticamente exceptuando o involucro...

acho que o mod do mesh e a forma como o coloquei (fios de nylon) tipo cozido, está em boas condições...bem como a forma como entra o ar...

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Antonio
Ja experimentaste quantos venturis nessa bomba?
E de que tipo e dimensoes?

----------


## António Vitor

1 e 2.. com mangueira mais fina e 1 largo julgo que tipo 10 mm...

agora tenho 2 finos e está no limite da bomba, eu se soprar para dentro dos mesmos se respeitar o vácuo a bomba continua sem ruido...se eu forçar o vácuo começa logo a barulheira...ou seja mais ar...

As mangueiras que usei foram de ar típicas, mas ligeiramente mais largas uma coisa de 1-2 mm, o tubo encaixa em 2 buracos que fiz na tal "projecção" da aspiração (encaixe para mangueira com a rosca da bomba)

mais ou menos no meio da coisa....depois enfiei o tubo só para ficar todo metido (dentro dos buracos)...e o resultado parece-me ser mais que 1000 litros por hora com cerca de 30w...

no entanto talvez subconscientemente queira que isto faça 1000 litros, e depois pareça que seja isso....de facto pode ser menos.... sincceramente não sei qunatificar com rigor...
estou quase quase a comprar um daqueles aparelhos que medem o ar...
 :Big Grin: 

vejam na foto, o outro buraco está do outro lado mais ou menos na mesma posição.

----------


## António Vitor

Relatos do funcionamento e impacto deste depois de 1 semana:

Tenho um pH mais alto, água mais cristalina, como tinha antes....há já uns meses atrás, antes de ter menos carga orgânica.

O pH calculo que seja mesmo do funcionamento do skimmer, reparem agora são retirados ácidos orgânicos que possivelmente antes não o eram...

O outro escumador funcionava mas era terrivelmente subdimensionado...
em termos de volume era 1/5 deste com muitissimo menos tempo de contacto água bolhas de ar...

----------


## André Silvestre

> Acho estranho é o pouco input nestes tópicos, bom talvez os escumadorees estejam baratos...
> 
> inclusivé o post que lancei no reefcentral só tem práticamente 2 pessoas com respostas, ou isto está uma bela merdx (para as spessoas que não respondem) e ninguém tem coragem de dizer....ou sinceramente nem sei...


Olá António,

Não é questão dos escumadores estarem baratos mas sim de praticamente ninguém estar disposto a reinventar a roda. Falando por mim, acho que não vale a pena o dinheiro que se gasta, o tempo que se perde, os neurónios que se queimam, o risco de ter de refazer tudo de novo ou de andar constantemente a fazer ajustes num DIY quando há cada vez mais escumadores para todas as bolsas e com grande eficiência, durabilidade, fiabilidade no mercado. É bom para nos mantermos ocupados ou para nos dar alguma realização pessoal mas será que realmente vale a pena? Sinceramente, eu acho que não.

Lembro-me de teres dito, há não muito tempo atrás, que aumentaste a eficiência do teu escumador chinês em 1000%. Eu entendo a coisa de duas maneiras: ou o escumador era realmente uma treta e os 1000% são um ligeira melhoria na eficiência do escumador ou a eficiência é tal que ficaste com um super-escumador para o teu aquário. Em qualquer uma das duas, tu mostraste um claro contentamento com o escumador, na altura. Recentemente, já consideras a hipótese de o escumador chinês ser subdmensionado para o aquário, uma vez que estás a construir um DIY e este traz melhorias visíveis ao teu aquário. E no meio de tanta modificação e invenção, já tinhas juntado uns cobres para um escumador com provas dadas, sem teres que andar novamente a modificar e inventar. Mas, lá está. Há sempre pessoal que gosta de se manter ocupado, mesmo que os resultados não sejam os esperados ( a não ser que consideremos resultados muito aquém de um bom escumador). Não tenho nada contra isso, obviamente, sendo cada um livre de fazer aquilo que quer. Estou apenas a constatar factos e a dar o meu ponto de vista.  :Wink:  

Dito isto, espero que o DIY fique realmente à altura do teu aquário, e não necessites de andar com mais DIYs, no futuro. Não teria muita lógica se começasses a ter prejuízo em DIYs quando o valor e as chatices destes já ultrapassaram os de um qualquer escumador no mercado já com provas dadas.  :Smile: 


Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

É a tua opinião, que agradeço...

sim aumentei a eficiência em 1000% no anteiror escumador (números se calhar exagerados) isto porque tinha colocado esta bomba (com uma camada de mesh), e retirado a de origem. que era uma grande treta, tinha á vontade 10x mais bolhas de ar 10 vezes mais débito,e fiquei com uma bomba que partia s bolhas e não uma de turbinas que quipava o escumador...
Se calhar não foi 1000 mas 2000%
(20x melhor), sinceramente é apenas a minha intuição a mandar numeros...

Estava satisfeito porque o aquário andava bem...do tipo parece estar a funcionar bem, e estava contente, até que começou a acumular, material...porquê....porque afinal era subdimensionado, só sabems se ele funciona ou não depois de uma temporada... vamos ver este...

dúvido que falhe...mas pode falhar, é a minha intuição e amor ao "filho"
lol

Os escumadorees estão mesmo inflaccionados,  essa é a minha opinião...não é só os ecumadores...Um bom é muito caro...
E sim errei ao comprar este escumador, pequeno, mas tentei pelo menos esticar ao máximo este investimento..

foi 140 euros... o tal escumador da "treta", as bombas que depois comprei uma delas está no diy, portanto não deitei dinheiro á rua nas bombas...só no escumador...concordo.... gastei 140 inutilmente deveria ter poupado e comprado um em segunda mão do género deste que fiz...sim...
mas estes negócios nunca consegui fazer alguém se antecipava... mas não me arrepeendo em nada...
nem te passa pela ideia a satisfação que fico quando vejo que não deve em nada a muitos de 600 euros...de topo...


gastei 125 euros acho que foi isso se não estou em erro no acrilico, poupei uma boa quantia...
 :Big Grin: 

dúvido que pudesse comprar novo com esta eficiência um por menos de 500 euros....dúvido muito.

E se não acreditas que não funciona bem, podes vir aqui a casa que eu mostro-te...
 :Wink: 

As bombas custam 50 euros ou menos... O mesh são trocos, tudo não passa os 200 euros...
e dá para fazer 2...
se bem que o primeiro correu mal, mas acho que só porque não esperei o tempo suficiente e depois parti-o...

não inventei roda nenhuma, copiei pelagiei as medidas de um H&S (não completamente).

há pessoas para tudo, eu sinto-me realizado nestas coisas, perdi tempo e algum dinheiro mas a satisfação foi completa, porque ficou "perfeito", não é bonito mas o que eu quero é que trabalhe...
Se eu poupei dinheiro...
mesmo com o anterior escumador (má compra), somando tudo...nem foi muito mau...
quer dizer eu gostaria de ter comprado um destes h&S parecido com este por 300 euros.....mas nunca consegui...
 :Big Grin: 

São trocos, eles são baratos, talvez...mas poupei nem que fosse apenas 50 euros... poupei...

E depois nem imaginas agora o valor sentimental que isto tem...para mim tem mais valor que 1000 euros porque dei algum suor na coisa. Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa...
portanto foi suor bem empregue...

não foi só o escumador.... foi o meu móvel, que penso está perfeito também, o meu overflow, enfim...tudo o resto...
os nossos filhos pareceem sempre perfeitos...
 :Smile: 

até já considerava como meu o escumador chinÊS pelos tweaks e melhoramentos que fui fazendo...mas cai na realidade e depois ...não fui eu que o fiz...
lol

O meu sistema de reposição de água que óbviamente tireei ideias de outros diy que por aqui passaram e ainda bem..

como o usar valvulas de máquina de lavar a 3 euros...
excelente ideia...

comprado tenho o reactor de cálcio isto porque esse estava mesmo muito barato.

o que me demove talvez seja a poupança não o nego, mas depois passa à fase da realização pessoal.
como dizia o outro nessas coisas não há dinheiro que pague...tal como obter um bonito aquário de preferência com....as nossas coisas...

mas isto sou eu...claro...

conseguir um bonito aquário porque se investiu rios de dinheiro é uma coisa....conseguir o mesmo sem investir tanto, mas apostando na qualidade de outra forma é outra...

não me importo nada de gastar pestanas, também gosto de mostrar o que consegui ou não (também ás vezes falho), faz parte tudo do hobby...
e a parte do diy é tipo 50% devo ocupar mais tempo nisso que em outras coisas...dentro do hobby

estava agora a pensar num sistema de arrefecimento mais pequeno com ventoinhas de 12 cms para pc, usando os restos do acrilico, não sei se vou em frente...tenho já um sistema que funciona com ventoinha de 60W mas o barulho é terrivel..

tentar sempre seguir em frente e arranjar uma desculpa qualquer para fazer um diy...
para estar entretido...é mesmo essa a ideia...

sob esse prisma perder tempo....também nao fazia sentido perder tempo a escrever para aos outros...tá feito... mas faz parte tudo do global deste hobby...e este forum e outros fazem parte...pelo menos na minha forma de ver e de viver este hobby.

não se trata de perder tempo, mas em preencher em coisas que nos fazem sentir bem , até há quem pesque..

óbivamente que nunca criticaria quem passa horas a fio a olhar para uma cana, eu não conseguiria...tenho bicho carpinteiro...
 :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Antonio Vitor
Ainda bem que estas satisfeito com o escumador diy....
Quando faço os meus diy tambem partilho do mesmo sentimento, penso que o facto de nos dar empenho e trabalho a fazer tambem nos dá orgulho e muito prazer. Fazer as minhas coisas para o aquario ja faz parte, pelo menos para mim ja considero fazer parte do hobbie, da um imenso prazer na construção e é uma optima fuga para os problemas do dia a dia.Aconselho. :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá:

----------


## António Vitor

também eu, e assim ficamos a dominar com algum conhecimento prático a ciência do nosso hobby...

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Boas António,

Esse deve de ser alias é na realidade o grande nowout que conseguimos ao sermos nós a fazer os nossos equipamentos

Abraço :Olá: 

PCautela

----------


## André Silvestre

Olá António,

Acho bem que te sintas realizado com este e outros projectos e penso que ninguém põe ou deve por isso em causa quando publicas essas satisfação ( estás no teu direito, obviamente). O meu post foi tão somente uma resposta às seguintes linhas, bem como a outras do mesmo género, ao longo do tópico:




> Acho estranho é o pouco input nestes tópicos, bom talvez os escumadorees estejam baratos...
> 
> inclusivé o post que lancei no reefcentral só tem práticamente 2 pessoas com respostas, ou isto está uma bela merdx (para as spessoas que não respondem) e ninguém tem coragem de dizer....ou sinceramente nem sei...






> conseguir um bonito aquário porque se investiu rios de dinheiro é uma coisa....conseguir o mesmo sem investir tanto, mas apostando na qualidade de outra forma é outra...


Concordo. Infelizmente e normalmente, isso é mais teoria uma vez que, na prática, o segundo acaba por não aparecer.  :Smile: 

Não me interpretes mal. De certa forma, até percebo o porquê destas e outras afirmações;




> nem te passa pela ideia a satisfação que fico quando vejo que não deve em nada a muitos de 600 euros...de topo...
> 
> dúvido que pudesse comprar novo com esta eficiência um por menos de 500 euros....dúvido muito.


uma vez que justificas com esta;




> os nossos filhos pareceem sempre perfeitos...


apesar do " parecer" e a " realidade" serem coisas distintas.  :Wink: 

De qualquer maneira, obrigado por partilhares, boa sorte com o escumador e bons DIYs.  :Smile: 



Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

só o tempo dirá se este meu filho vai ou não para a universidade ...
 :Smile: 

vamos ver...
No entanto mesmo contas conservadoras, terei pelo menos 700 litros hora Ar (sensivelmente o mesmo que o original), para teres uma ideia a coisa tem vácuo suficiente para me colapsar a boca se eu não oferecer resistência e se meter os tubos na boca.
não é uma psk 250, que julgo que pode fazer o dobro do ar, mas continua a ser razoável...possivelmente irei comprar o medidor de ar...ainda estou a ganhar coragem.

como pensei não atingir a eficiência da bomba que equipa os H&S, reduzi o pescoço em 10 mm, tem 90 mm e não 100 como o original, se calhar até atingi, mas foi um cálculo que fiz, estes escumadores (os originais) fazem aquilo que dizem que fazem, e até acho que a H&S é conservadora, acho que este escumador que copiei pode fazer bem mais que aquilo que eles dizem... pouco pode falhar aqui...não tenho assim tantos litros.
Usei as medidas H&S que têm provado serem óptimas, para arriscar o menos possivel...não inventei.

Outro factor interessante é a ordem com que as bolhas sobem, aqui não é parecer, antes destas se agregarem não existe turbulência, e messmo a turbulência que existe no corpo e que será impossivel de evitar empurra mais bolhas pelo pescoço acima. e é circular, resultado do embate do fluxo da água/ar no corpo do escumador...

Versões tipo BM, quebram a turbulência no prato perfurado, mas isto não é só vantagens, existirá aglomeração das bolhas se os buracos forem pequenos demais, e uma redução do tamanho da zona dee reacção...são opções... os de cone, já perdem menos zona de reacção sendo a concentração de bolhas na zona interna menos turbulenta...

eu reparei que existia muita aglomeração no meu BM diy, e por isso desisti deste design...

O design do BM, tal como escumadores em cone, devem aumentar a eficiência em poucas décimas, sendo os de cone com o tal prato de quebra de turbulência, á primeira vista os mais eficientes.
No entanto dúvido que consigam ser 20% mais eficientes que designs simples como os H&S.

O mais importante no escumador, se o pescoço não tiver sido grosseiramente fabricado, é a bomba, básicamente ... a maior diferença dos tais escumadores chinocas, existe até marcas conceituadas como escumadores chinocas, atenção, é as bombas o problema, sempre subdimensionadas e ridiculas...

O meu tive o cuidado de limar o interior do pescoço para que as bolhas ao serem dirigidas para o pescoço não ficassem retidas em lado nenhum, e consegui...fácil de ver pela ordem que elas sobem, não consigo filmar isto, mas ainda vou tentar com outra máquina.

O tal escumador chinoca por motivos de montagens para além de pequeno, tinha em alguns locais uma péssima concepção nos encaixes onde talvez se perdia uns 10% de eficiência só por existir pequenos patamares, o escumador mesmo assim talvez desse num sistema como o meu, mas teria de reduzir para metade o número de peixes, não tenho o aquário muito decadente, portanto o tweak que fiz resultou, aconselho o pessoal a fazer o mesmo...a outros escumadores, se tivesse um reactor maior, nem era preciso fazer nenhum diy...bastava a bomba.

Se o pequeno quase que dá e deu durante muitos meses, enquanto não tinha tanta carga orgânica, dúvido muito pouco, porque este é muitissimo melhor/maior, que este não resulte...dúvido mesmo...

O que é afinal um escumador?
é dos DIY mais simples de fazer...

bom ficam aqui mais uma fotos, do meu "H&S"

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0042.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0039.JPG

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Vou dar aqui a minha opinião.

Essas modificações nas Sicce já as tinha feito com um amigo meu ( Hugo Coelho ) há cerca de Ano e meio. Experimentamos em todas, 2500 / 4000 / 5800.  A mais equilibrada ( relação Água/ar ) era sem dúvida a 4000.

Em relação aos teus Diy, acho que no ínicio gostamos muito de os fazer. Eu próprio quando comecei nisto fiz N escumadores. Usei PVC, PVC translucido, Acrilico, etc, e sempre gostei deles. Alterei também muitos escumadores meus e inclusivé de amigos, mas inevitavelmente todos nós acabamos por comprar um escumador feito, com as tais provas dadas, com a tal qualidade de construção e claro sem os tais ruídos.

Não digo com isto que estás errado, nada disso, mas apenas e com a experiência que tenho vindo a ganhar, acabamos sempre por dar o braço a torcer e compramos o "original".

É deitar dinheiro for ?  Depende da maneira de pensar. 
Quando me meti mais a sério nos salgados, já sabia de antemão tinha que gastar alguns . 

Não me arrependo de ter feito os Diy, deu-me experiência para avançar, e claro deu motivo de conversa de café... ehehe

Abraço e boa sorte.

P.s - A espuma está com bom aspecto, e falando no medidor de ar, já se encontram uns em conta.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado. No fundo no fundo já tenho o diy no que diz respeito a ecusmadores há quase 1 ano...a bomba sicce tinha sido alterada por mim há quasee um ano, mas MAL, o mesh tinha sido mal aplicado (só uma camada em vez de 3). mas mesmo assim funcionava no tal escumador chinês...ele lá se aguentava.

Em relação às bombas e a essas más experiências poderia ter sido o venturi mal colocado?
diâmetro da mangueira do ar...etc...

existem algumas variáveis...sinceramente o mais complicado parece ser aqui...
isso e criar o pescoço do escumador...porque de reesto, um escumador é um tubo...pelo menos estes maais simples da h&S e não é por isso que deixam tirar lixo, são muito bem cotados....

de acordo eles colocam bombas decentes.... mas básicamente é um tubo com determinadas medidas que eu coumpri, até na bomba tenho uma comparável...

Em reelação ao venturi na minha sicce 2500 com uma entrada como se vê nas psk 2500, e entrava em colapso, com pouco débito...e muito ruido.

não sei, a espuma é tanta que me deixa isto tudo branco...e ruido....tenho algumas bombas e o que faz mais barulho não é a do escumador...o silenciador funciona mesmo.

claro que eu sou teimoso...e bastante.
 :Wink: 

Estou à espera do meu amigo Luis Rodrigues para uma visita um dia destes, que também conheces para ele comparar com o que tem em casa, ele vai dizer se realmente é válido ou não...como a cópia partiu do dele...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> e falando no medidor de ar


Estamos a falar de um 'Caudalímetro de Ar'

No nosso caso, será um Caudalímetro de Ar até 25 lpm (litros por minuto)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Sendo assim creio que não dá, pois 25lpm são 1500 lts/h. No entanto se for para medir apenas uma bomba de cada vez creio que dá pois tenho algumas dúvidas que se consiga tirar este ar apenas de uma bomba.

Caudalimetro de ar 50-500lts/h ou de 100-1000lts/h, dá ?

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

25lpm chega e sobra para uma bomba PSK-2500 onde são anunciados 1100l/ar e 1400l/água, se não estou enganado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Qual preço normal dos Caudalimetros ??

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O preço normal dos caudalimetros desta gama (2-25lpm) varia entre os 60 e os 85.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Obg pela info.

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda não parei, fiquei curioso.... e toca a meter mais mesh desta vez com braçadeiras, e usei flatmesh no topo para que não roçasse o mesh  na camara da turbina.

Mudei o venturi desta feita para o tradicional mais largo e com mangueira mais larga.

a barulheira era infernal, mas construi dois silenciadores em série, deverão ser alterados, básicamente alteram a frequência sonora reduz talvez para 5% do som gerado sem estes inibidores.

básicamente é isto, no entanto usei 2 em série, funciona mesmo



Agora surgiu outro problema, o ar deve estar perto dos 1000 litros hora, e este H&S não aguenta....ainda tenho de medir potência da bomba, existe uma fulctuação vibração, não sei se normal nestas bombas com mesh, ou se é só por ter usado a sicce 2500...

também já tenho o problema de ter de arrancar a bomba com ar....antes não tinha... prefiro ter este problema e mais escumação.

já encomendei um medidor de ar, depois meto valores, pela minha intuição devo ter isto acima de 1000 l/h
isto pela velocidade da espuma a subir tendo em conta o volume do pescoço.

O coitado do escumador é que simplesmente não aguenta...(na totalidade)
mesmo tendo 60 cms no total, daí o tal prato de escumadorees como os BM e outros...

O prato é e só para baixar a velocidade da água, assim evita esta de sair (bolhas de ar) devido á tremenda espuma gerada.

tenho no exit pipe talvez 5% de perda total de "borbulhas", istto messmo passado umas horas de boas escumação...vamos ver se com dias deixa de despejar, as micro bolhas não reperesentam qualquer problema não chegam a sair da sump....tenho mais 2 divisórias e caida tipo cascata....

portanto ainda aguenta esta bomba, duas é que nem pensar, teria de prolongar o tamanho do escumador e alargar o pescoço...

algumas fotos:
DSCF0053.JPG (image)

DSCF0047.JPG (image)

DSCF0050.JPG (image)

----------


## António Vitor

melhorei de novo o meu silenciador com um grandee tubo de pvc e um frasco de granulado no outro silenciador que está acoplado ao tal tubo... não se perde qualquer débito de ar...som ao nivel dos BK embora ok...mais uma vez pouco elegante...

isto de usar frascos de granulado teem destas coisas...

vejam...ou ouçam...aumentem as vossas colunas....
hahaha!

----------


## António Vitor

está em inglês, as anotações, peço desculpa postei isto no reefcentral...mas com poucos inputs tal como aqui...
só da europa há uma alma interessada....

acho que quasee ninguém quer saber de escumadores diy...este para mim é bom...e fica provado que não custa nada fazer um...bom...

vejam um anterior video com o mesh da bomba mais careca, e com veenturi mais pequeno.

----------


## António Vitor

para os interessados....
que achco que são poucos...epá digam alguma coisa bolas....
digam mal... digam bem...mas digam...
Reef Central Online Community - diy skimmer

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Boas Antonio

Cada vez esta mais silencioso e a fazer melhor o trabalho para que foi concebido.

Abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pelos comentários Paulo!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Trabalho de investigação e de amor!
Tenta reportar isso para o papel.

O fazer, e o não mostrar documentação (leia-se 'desenhos de construção') é a pecha de muitos DIY.

Algo, que como sabes, tento contrariar, pois a ideia passa por ajudar o próximo.

Amanhã seremos nós o 'próximo'.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro, mas eu não usei planos...fui fazendo...
 :Smile: 

está aqui todas as medidas necessárias ...para se fazer uma cópia do meu, só falta talvez uma foto do venturi...que mais uma vez...sem planos foi fazer uns buracos e enfiar mangueiras...

o tamanho do silenciador foi à lá regarder... repara eu usei uma caixa de flocos...

Diferentes personalidades diferentes abordagens, não me peças algo que eu sou incapaz de realizar...

o meu plano foi um papel com os seguintes dados...

altura do reactor posição do buraco para a bomba....para a saida o mais baixo possivel...tamanho total...e pouco mais... e isso eu coloquei aqui...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

mais um filme da coisa depois de aumentar o débito de ar, e de ter reduzido o fluxo da água (com uma ligação para mangueira mais estreita), o vácuo criado pela bomba assim puxa mais ar...



a bomba com as modificações...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Como eu costumo dizer entre amigos - "Well done Jim! Well done!"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Bom dia Pedro e Muito obrigado!
 :Wink:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Ora bom Dia.

A espuma está com bom aspecto, sim sr.

Mas creio que te estás a afastar do conceito de um escumador. Um escumador não é só AR. Têm que existir um equilíbrio entre água e ar. Pelo que se consegue perceber, já tens demasiado ar, para pouca água. 

Estás neste momento a processar pouca água do aquário por hora e isso não é bom.

Na minha opinião, deixava era entrar um pouco mais de água, e consequentemente um pouco menos de ar, mas acho que só assim conseguias achar o equilíbrio.

Essa espuma barrenta que vês agora, é sinal de muita matéria orgânica acumulada dentro do teu aquário. Acontece sempre que trocamos de escumador para um "maior". Mas, com o tempo o escumador vai estabilizar, e começar a tirar menos proteína pois já tirou o excesso que havia na água, e a quantidade de água que ele processa por hora é superior ao volume total do aquário em X vezes.


Isto só acontece em escumador "equilibrados", que processam igualmente algum volume de água e de ar. Só assim conseguirás processar X vezes o volume do teu aquário no escumador por hora. 

No meu caso, tenho de retorno 4000 lts/h. A bomba do meu escumador é de 8400 lts/h.

Já tendo em conta as percas, sei que com certeza processo 2 x a água da sump no escumador antes desta voltar a subir. O tal equilíbrio.

Por isso, e com esta conversa toda...  :Coradoeolhos:   , julgo que ficarias mais bem servido com um aumento de água e consequente redução de ar.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

obrigado, basta estrangular o vácuo (com valvula)ou usar uma ponta de mangueira mais larga...

é achar o ponto óptimo, a tal tarefa dificil...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

tive a medir o débito de água com formas arcaicas (encher um garrafão de 5 litros com mangueira e tenho á vontade acima de 1500 l/h...

Creio que mesmo com o aumento do ar, e consequente decréscimo do débito de água, deve dar...

afinal o meu aquário tem 360 litros mais sump 100?
A bomba consegue mais débito porque devo ter a sump com o nivel mais alto, e isto parecendo que não ajuda, o nivel do escucumador pouco mais alto está que o nivel da água na sump...

tenho aqui uma bomba de 1500 l/h e o escumador faz seguramente mais...devo ter acima de 1500 l/H água e em redor de 1000 l/H ar depois postto aqui os valores qunado tiver o debitometro.

O escumador também faz mais que a minha bomba de 3000 l/h de retorno, penso que consiga pelo menos limpar toda a água na sump antes de retornar ao aquário...

não é perfeito mas pode ser que seja suficiente, aliás mais nunca é demais... :Wink: 

quer ar quer água...desde que o escumador aguente.

----------

